# Some new stuff



## Digital Matt (Feb 3, 2005)

Hey gang.  Here's my latest photos.  A couple of these are from a few months ago, that I never got around to processing.






















Let me know what you think!


----------



## Dweller (Feb 3, 2005)

:hail: 


What more can I say... Wow!


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 3, 2005)

damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! damnit!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hail: :hail: :hail: 

im trading in my stuff for a lazyboy and new remote...you're impossible to keep up with!


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks Dweller 

JonMikal, hahahaha you crack me up.  You are keeping up just fine, so kwityerbichin


----------



## d_the_sandman (Feb 3, 2005)

Man...these are great! I love the "cloud city" shot. Amazing.


----------



## Niki (Feb 3, 2005)

Ohhoh :shock:
Too good. Great job Matt!


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks a lot d and Niki


----------



## areuwhatudream (Feb 3, 2005)

I reeeaaallly love the young man and the sea. It's so classic! I can definately see it as one of those famous art prints.


----------



## luckydog (Feb 3, 2005)

Nice work DigiMatt. The first two do it for me.


----------



## Picksure (Feb 4, 2005)

Inspirational.


:king:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 4, 2005)

This first looks so much more like "The Young Man and the *Sky*" to me - this sky looks like it is coming right down on him!
And what more but what the others have said (or are doing - by means of their smilies) could I possibly say about the Cloud City? Wow.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 4, 2005)

Unreal is all I can say. Love them. Everytime I see your name in the Gallery section I know something great is waiting for me.


----------



## triggerhappy (Feb 4, 2005)

Top quality as always matt.  Amasing work!


----------



## Bafana (Feb 4, 2005)

What can I say, you the man!


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks alot everyone.  You are very kind. :grouphug:


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 4, 2005)

Speechless as usual:hail: :hail: :hail: , you need to add The Young Man and the Sea to your DeviantArt site.


----------



## Lula (Feb 4, 2005)

These are BEAUTIFULL !!!! You have a great eye !


----------



## EMX (Feb 4, 2005)

Very nice shots man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Jeff.  All of these are on my DA site.

Thank you Lula and EMX


----------



## Rob A (Feb 4, 2005)

you really are an unbelievably good photographer!! i realy admire your work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## railman44 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice work!  Cloud City is very interesting.


----------



## AIRIC (Feb 4, 2005)

You da man :hail::hail:Those are awesome. Excellent work, wish I had taken them.

Eric


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 4, 2005)

Your work is inspirational.  Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

Stunning once again!!! I love the first one especially! It seems like you post a group of pictures...and once I'm convinced they can't be topped...you top yourself  :mrgreen:  I think someone should title you the master of photoshop!!! 

Oh and here's a link...don't know if you've seen this contest, but seems to fit you well: http://www.popphoto.com/article.asp?section_id=5&article_id=1198


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks Mike 

Thanks once again Amanda.  You are very kind.  I haven't seen that contest, but I'll check it out.  It looks like they want you to make some sort of composite image, out of several.  That's not really my forte', but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Jaffapie (Feb 4, 2005)

WOW, WOW, and WOW!!!!!

Honestly......I'm so incredibly impressed...........*drools*

I would happily put a giant version of any one of these up on my wall


----------



## Labonte (Feb 4, 2005)

awesome photos  :thumbup:  :hail: 

the first 2 photos are my favorites


----------



## Fer! (Feb 4, 2005)

#4 is amazing. #1 is breathtaking. Excellent work!


----------



## Alison (Feb 4, 2005)

Wonderful work, I love the colors in the second photo. Thanks for sharing with us, it's always a joy to see your photography and artistic vision.


----------



## elsaspet (Feb 4, 2005)

My God, those are AWESOME.  I agree that the first one would be an awesome print.


----------



## conch (Feb 4, 2005)

wow amazing! I like the mood you set in the first two pics. did you use a nd filter? was that you in the first pic?


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone!  :blushing: 



			
				Jaffapie said:
			
		

> I would happily put a giant version of any one of these up on my wall


I would happily do a print exchange with you, or sell you a print at cost 

That goes for everyone   I have an online store with tons of prints for sale already, and I'm adding to it often.  I'll be adding these in the next week or so.

Conch:  I did use a grad ND in the first two.  The last one was done combining two different exposures, one for foreground, and one for sky. (I had left my ND at home )


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 4, 2005)

I saw By: Digital Matt, under the thread and I thought "Excellent!" But they weren't what I was expecting. They are way better! That first shot is my favorite. That is a beautiful picture. But of course.. they all are. Great work Matt, keep inspiring me!


----------



## Nan C (Feb 4, 2005)

OOOOOMMMMGGGGGG  these photos are outstanding!!!!!!!  :hail:  :hail:


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

I think Matt just wants a giant pic of Jaffapie hangin on his wall 

Just a random question for you Matt, you take so many great pics...do you have a favorite???


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 4, 2005)

eromallagadnama said:
			
		

> I think Matt just wants a giant pic of Jaffapie hangin on his wall
> 
> Just a random question for you Matt, you take so many great pics...do you have a favorite???



You got me Amanda   Jaffapie is so cute, I'd love to have a huge poster of her on my wall!   

What is my favorite photo of mine?  Great question.  Someone had just asked me that recently, and after thinking for a bit, I realized that this is my fav.







I'm a jazz musician, I love to play piano, "Time Remembered" is one of my favorite songs, and its' composer, Bill Evans, one of my idols.  I had to take this picture, and it's always been my fav.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 4, 2005)

Thanks for sharing   It's cool to see how your love for jazz comes out in your love for photography!


----------



## Jaffapie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh my! *blushes*.........you guys are too much! heehee!

Matt, I'm PMing you


----------



## Nytmair (Feb 4, 2005)

yep it's official, you're my hero


----------



## mal (Feb 4, 2005)

I want to be that good one day. How the hell do you go about taking a shot like that? I wouldn't even know where to start equipment or settings wise! What's an ND filter? You should write a book or something.


----------



## SWFLA1 (Feb 4, 2005)

Very, Very good....Be proud, Matt... you have a great eye...


----------



## whitney (Feb 4, 2005)

holy crap, those are amazing. the second one, i love. and i looove the one of the piano. i'm very partial to good pictures of pianos because i love to play.


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 4, 2005)

Picksure said:
			
		

> Inspirational.
> 
> 
> :king:



DITTO! WOW! You amaze me more and more with every post!

Thanks for sharing!

Zach


----------



## Force of Nature (Feb 5, 2005)

Cloud city reminds me of the killers album cover


----------



## TBel (Feb 5, 2005)

Your pictures are God-awful. Go find somthing else to do with your life.




Just kidding. Amazing pics man.


----------



## Tammy (Feb 5, 2005)

beautiful work


----------



## Diamond (Feb 5, 2005)

WOW!! Aamazing shots


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone 

Amanda, after thinking I realized that there is a tie for my favorite photo.  The piano shot and this are my favorites:


----------



## minew_m (Feb 5, 2005)

Those are some stunning photos!  Great work!


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks minew_m 

Mal, I wanted to respond to your questions.  An ND filter is a "Neutral Density" filter.  It reduces the light coming through the lens, and is neutral in terms of color.  It does not change the color balance.  I use a graduated one, which means it's neutral density at the top, and the effect gradually fades to transparent near the middle.  It will darken the top half of the photo and allow you to get more exposure on the bottom half, bringing out detail in the shadows of a scene with a huge dynamic range.

Here is what a grad ND looks like.

If you have specific questions on any of these photos, please feel free to ask.  I'm an open book.


----------



## mal (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks so much. I appreciate all the help I've had from people on here more than you know. I've got some more general questions about filters but I think it'd be going a little off topic so I'm gonna take it over to the Q+A forum. If anyone's feeling helpful, here's the link:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=166039#post166039


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 6, 2005)

I replied to your thread.


----------



## JackieLee (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, it's my first day here and I'm beyond amazed! the first shot gave me the chills when it came up. I am really impressed and encouraged how supportive and helpful you all are with one another. I think I'm gonna like it here. 

Jackie


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks Jackie   I think you'll find that everyone here is willing to help whenever they can.  I know I've learned a bunch since joining here, and I'm happy to share my knowledge.

I think you're gonna like it here too


----------

